# knowlton vacuum fruit jar  1/2 gallon



## pickensbob (Aug 5, 2013)

embossed knowlton vacuum fruit jar, with star in center, has perforated zinc band and glass lid embossed knowlton vacuum pat'd may 1903, jar is 1/2 gallon


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 5, 2013)

zinc band and glass lid


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 5, 2013)

glass lid,  jar has smooth lip


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2013)

It is nice you have the lid!!


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 5, 2013)

just lucky i guess, gonna put it up for sale.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 5, 2013)

These jars didn't come in the typical aqua color that most old jars came in.  They either come in your very greenish aqua or a true blue (more like a cornflower blue).  The lids are fairly valuable by themselves (the zinc part, not as much the glass part).  Does your lid screw on tight and smooth?  I have a couple that aren't quite perfect.  They are flimsy lids so they got bent up and damaged.

 Nice jar and I'm sure you'll do well on your sale.


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 5, 2013)

my lid almost gets tight, but then, i won't pick up by the top,  the lid has all the lettering on top , but is a little loose


----------



## coreya (Aug 6, 2013)

Dang!! another nice jar!![][]


----------

